# CM9 gone from moboot after webOS update..... Help?



## ncinerate (Sep 20, 2011)

EDIT: Fixed, you can ignore this post. See my post below if you're curious or run into a similar issue.

Ok, I was fiddling around with webOS and decided to doctor/do some work on it.

I knew going in this would wipe moboot and require me to reinstall moboot, I wasn't anticipating any issues with this.

Now that I'm done, moboot is back on the device but it doesn't have any listings for clockworkmod or CM9. Android is still on the device, all the files are there, but I seem to have lost the ability to boot into it.

Is there anything I can do here to regain android at my moboot menu without having to completely reinstall from scratch? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

ncinerate said:


> Ok, I was fiddling around with webOS and decided to doctor/do some work on it.
> 
> I knew going in this would wipe moboot and require me to reinstall moboot, I wasn't anticipating any issues with this.
> 
> ...


[decided to doctor/do some work on it] <<< not webDoctor







, just OTA webOS update to 3.0.5?
[Android is still on the device, all the files are there] <<< how do you make this determination, are you looking at the SDcard files? Those are not the OS partitions.

Did this work with no nandriod backup? Restore it.

*** Note to self: Make a backup, my system i working great right now. ***


----------



## ncinerate (Sep 20, 2011)

I had a backup, it was just outdated enough I didn't want to resort to it.

Also, I was able to make the determination the files were still there by utilizing internalz on webOS - it lets you dig down into the root directories and see everything still neatly packed away down there .

Anyway, GOOD NEWS! For the record, I managed to get everything back up and working. It turns out re-installing with acmeinstaller2 doesn't overwrite all of your installed apps/settings. I had decided to bite the bullet and just go with my old backup, and I'm pretty happy that I -DIDN'T- have to do that. So basically my process was:

Go into webOS, put the device into USB mode, make a directory called "cminstall", place into that directory the most recent nightly (renamed with update- before the name), moboot, clockworkmod, and gapps.

Then I put the device into recovery mode, went into my command line on the PC, and did the whole "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2"

A few minutes later I'm back up and running as if nothing happened. Perfect. So if anyone finds themselves in a similar situation, there's your huckleberry.


----------

